# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijnlijke torso

## mic74

Hallo,

Ik heb al een paar maanden last van mijn gehele torso na een een paar uur slapen, verschilt van steken in rug, middenrif en borst tot een gevoel van kramp. Gekke is alleen dat als ik een half uurtje op ben de pijn weg is en ik gewoon kan werken zonder ergens last van te hebben.
Als ik op de rug slaap lijkt het mider te zijn, iemand enig idee of tips??

----------


## dotito

Misschien heb je iets aan je ribben?

----------

